# Former Mrs. America Killed After SUV Collides With Train



## Tumbleweed (Mar 22, 2015)

Another one who didn't stop, look or listen.....sad 

http://www.jrn.com/newschannel5/news/Train-Collides-With-Car-in-Humphreys-County-297062561.html


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2015)

Finally, a news outlet that phrases the incident correctly: The car hit the train, not the train hit the car.


----------



## TinCan782 (Mar 22, 2015)

Guest said:


> Finally, a news outlet that phrases the incident correctly: The car hit the train, not the train hit the car.


Huh? In the article: "her SUV was struck by a train while trying to cross the tracks" and in another paragraph..."she was trying to cross the tracks when it was struck by the train 

I think its the headline that needs to read better.

Sad news indeed.


----------



## Grandpa D (Mar 22, 2015)

Sad indeed.

But I see nothing wrong with the headline or body of the article. It's wordage for the 'striker' and 'strikee' is the norm.


----------



## TinCan782 (Mar 22, 2015)

Grandpa D said:


> Sad indeed.
> 
> But I see nothing wrong with the headline or body of the article. It's wordage for the 'striker' and 'strikee' is the norm.


Yes, I agree with the wording in the article but the OP read it and said "a news outlet that phrases the incident correctly: The car hit the train, not the train hit the car." I was reading it the other way around...that is what I was pointing out.


----------



## SarahZ (Mar 22, 2015)

Guest said:


> Finally, a news outlet that phrases the incident correctly: The car hit the train, not the train hit the car.


Wrong. The train hit the car. The headline is incorrect.


----------



## crabby_appleton1950 (Mar 22, 2015)

Tumbleweed said:


> Another one who didn't stop, look or listen.....sad
> 
> http://www.jrn.com/newschannel5/news/Train-Collides-With-Car-in-Humphreys-County-297062561.html


From your link: _ "Goodman was ejected from the vehicle ......"_

I wonder if that means she was not wearing a seat belt. Either way, a vehicle is no match for a train.


----------



## KmH (Mar 22, 2015)

It's always sad when someone loses their life - or decided to end their life.

I wonder if this is the crossing - Consler road and Thunder road. Looks to be someones driveway.

https://www.google.com/maps/place/Waverly,+TN+37185/@36.0858986,-87.8282513,265m/data=!3m1!1e3!4m2!3m1!1s0x887b43119a7cabf5:0x32096b839749ed0e


----------



## inthegauge6 (Mar 22, 2015)

Beauty or brains...


----------



## TinCan782 (Mar 22, 2015)

SarahZ said:


> Guest said:
> 
> 
> > Finally, a news outlet that phrases the incident correctly: The car hit the train, not the train hit the car.
> ...


That was my point...the text appears to be "correct".


----------



## SarahZ (Mar 22, 2015)

FrensicPic said:


> SarahZ said:
> 
> 
> > Guest said:
> ...


Yup. My beef wasn't with you.  My beef is with people who seem to think "the train hit the car" implies the train was at-fault and then get all shrieky about how people are going to hate trains now. It's simple grammar, not an anti-train agenda.


----------



## TinCan782 (Mar 22, 2015)

SarahZ said:


> FrensicPic said:
> 
> 
> > SarahZ said:
> ...


I understand that Sarah, what you said I agree with. Its an earlier comment I was attempting to "correct"


----------



## KmH (Mar 23, 2015)

I'm 100% sure that the crossing was on Consler road, the tracks being parallel to Thunder road.

The crossing I found on Google Maps.

As can be seen on Google Maps Satellite View, that part of Consler road is a driveway to a house.

This report states she did not own the farm that the driveway led too, and no one knows why she would want to cross those railroad tracks.

I imagine the authorities are going to think she committed suicide.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Mar 23, 2015)

crabby_appleton1950 said:


> Tumbleweed said:
> 
> 
> > Another one who didn't stop, look or listen.....sad
> ...


A train is a vehicle.


----------



## chakk (Mar 23, 2015)

If the train was moving very, very fast, the seat belt may not prevent the person from being ejected from the vehicle in what could easy become a yard sale.


----------



## KmH (Mar 24, 2015)

True, but the location of her SUV relative to the crossing suggests the train was not moving all that fast.

Ejection is also more likely if the seat belt is not worn properly.


----------

